# Just back from Italy



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have had a great 2 weeks or so. Weather was mixed but we found some fab places. The camping in Rome was excellent , although they were not happy about us using it as a parking. But what could they do ?
No issues with the dog whatsoever...we have a muzzle and never had to use it, having been refused transprt in Venice a couple of months ago.
We had changed back to summer tyres and got rid of winter kit...and in many places its still obligatory until 15th April . There was still a lot of snow high up and quite far south too which was suprising.
Back home now and its 28 degrees and sunny


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry I don't understand your use of the work parking. Do you mean wild camping?

Dick


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry. Bad English.
We used the camping just to park the bus and stayed in a hotel in 
Rome for 5 nights. Their problem was if something happened and we were not there. Not a real arguement in my book as no one is there during the daytime anyway..they are all in the city.
He would never have known but we asked him to call us a taxi and we had a ton of kit plus dog etc etc so was kinda obvious


----------

